# good concrete waterproof sealant



## Gregor (Sep 8, 2017)

looking for a good nontoxic sealant to make a river/water bowl, I was hoping someone knew of something a bit cheaper than pond sheild I was hoping for something closer to $30 if possible rather than $70 for a 1.5qt thanks for your time.


----------



## viejo (Sep 10, 2017)

A two part epoxy swimming pool paint should do the job nicely. I have used epoxy on plywood fish tanks many times in the past with no toxicity problems.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 13, 2017)

sweet thank you


----------

